
Ask HN: What are some good UI design inspiration blogs/feeds? - Rjevski
I current have the following ones but I&#x27;m always keen to add more to my collection:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;klart.co&#x2F;pixels<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pttrns.com (shame it&#x27;s a paid one)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;littlebigdetails.com
======
tixocloud
I use [https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/) in combination with
random Google searches. I also use digital-based inspiration like Houzz or
architectural blogs as well for color schemes.

